# Flooring in kitchen



## swimmer_spe (Oct 26, 2017)

I plan to do a kitchen remodel. Currently it has linoleum. I would like something nicer. I was thinking o tile, but I find my feet ache on tile. What would you suggest?


----------



## mabloodhound (Oct 26, 2017)

Laminate wood flooring BUT make sure it is water safe.  Bu that I mean, make sure the joints wont expand if they get wet.  I put a brand down and if any water seeps into a joint the substrata expands and cause a slight rise at the joint.

Dave Mason


----------



## nealtw (Oct 26, 2017)

Have a look at vinyl planks, look like wood
https://www.rona.ca/en/vinyl-floori...MIxMrXpaKP1wIVR4F-Ch0g-wwTEAQYAiABEgJnU_D_BwE


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 27, 2017)

Pergo Outlast has a top layer that can resist water for 24 hours....they claim. I would not even consider other laminates. I like the vinyl planks. Or sheet vinyl, which has improved over the years. It's not your mother's old linoleum.


----------



## Sparky617 (Oct 27, 2017)

We have finished in place hardwoods as do most of our neighbors in this 16 to 20-year-old neighborhood.  I've had ours refinished once.  Given your location I'd only do tile with underfloor heating.  I'd consider it for any hard surface floor in your Ontario location.  In the US tile is pretty popular in hot states because it is cool underfoot on slab floors.


----------



## mabloodhound (Oct 27, 2017)

I forgot about the vinyl planks and they are a good option.  But I do agree with you about tile being too hard on the feet.  If you spend anytime in the kitchen, tile can be a killer.

Dave Mason


----------



## nealtw (Oct 27, 2017)

swimmer_spe said:


> I plan to do a kitchen remodel. Currently it has linoleum. I would like something nicer. I was thinking o tile, but I find my feet ache on tile. What would you suggest?



rubber souls on shoes and slippers. We spend most of our lives on concrete


----------



## swimmer_spe (Oct 27, 2017)

Sparky617 said:


> We have finished in place hardwoods as do most of our neighbors in this 16 to 20-year-old neighborhood.  I've had ours refinished once.  Given your location I'd only do tile with underfloor heating.  I'd consider it for any hard surface floor in your Ontario location.  In the US tile is pretty popular in hot states because it is cool underfoot on slab floors.



It is not the temperature I am concerned with. It is that my feet ache after being on it for a while.



nealtw said:


> rubber souls on shoes and slippers. We spend most of our lives on concrete



I don't wear shoes indoors.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 28, 2017)

How about pants???  :hide::rofl:


----------



## swimmer_spe (Oct 28, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> How about pants???  :hide::rofl:



Depends if I know someone is visiting.


----------



## Rusty (Oct 29, 2017)

Vinyl backed vinyl, like Flexitec is soft and cushiony and has plenty of nice patterns. Install is also DIY friendly.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Nov 1, 2017)

emmaemily said:


> Go for laminate or even wood floor which are more durable. Also, it lasts long in even high traffic areas.



Any issue with it getting wet?


----------



## Rusty (Nov 1, 2017)

swimmer_spe said:


> Any issue with it getting wet?



Yes, most laminate cannot tolerate moisture.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Nov 1, 2017)

samfloor said:


> Yes, most laminate cannot tolerate moisture.



So, no laminate then.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 9, 2017)

Correct! Go to the local big box and take a look at the vinyl planks. Easy to install and they look really good.


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 10, 2017)

Way back when laminates first hit the market they were not click lock T&G just T&G and the joints required a wood glue. I put down 500 sq ft of flooring made by Formica. All joints were glued length and ends. It has been down now 25 years and still looks great after 100s of spills. Nothing gets in the seams with full glue. When I did my next floor the snap lock was out and I asked the flooring place I bought it if glue was required and they said no unless it is in a bath or kitchen and that glue was fine still and now with the click lock it was much easier to do as it didnt require clamping. 

The last time I laid some I asked about glue and got the look like I was crazy, and they said they never heard of gluing laminates. 

Maybe Sam will chime in if glue is still an option. 

The only experience I have had with the vinyl planks was a mess. It went down as simple as pie and looked great. It was a darker wood tone product and when the sunlight hit it those places expanded and others didnt and within a week it looked like a two year old laid it with gaps all over the place. 

Sheet vinyl is a great product but can be tough as a DIY project if you have lots of cutouts to work around.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 7, 2018)

Put in a dishwasher but undertightened the inlet hose because the dishwasher male connector was plastic and I didn't want to strip it.  Shoulda' used Teflon paste.

Months later we got a strange pattern on the linoleum floor.  Water had gotten between the linoleum and the subfloor and gone several feet.

The flooring guy said he normally drills three holes between the dishwasher or sink space and the flooring.  And some covering types resist this better than others.

An additional benefit of the holes is that the cabinet space which abuts an outside wall now gets air from the unfinished basement and so in cold weather we don't need to leave the cabinet doors open.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 8, 2018)

Wuzzat? said:


> Put in a dishwasher but undertightened the inlet hose because the dishwasher male connector was plastic and I didn't want to strip it.  Shoulda' used Teflon paste.
> 
> Months later we got a strange pattern on the linoleum floor.  Water had gotten between the linoleum and the subfloor and gone several feet.
> 
> ...



Never heard of that


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 9, 2018)

Rusty said:


> Never heard of that


Apparently it's common knowledge among some in the flooring crowd.  Those holes would have saved me a bunch of bucks.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 9, 2018)

Wuzzat? said:


> Put in a dishwasher but undertightened the inlet hose because the dishwasher male connector was plastic and I didn't want to strip it.  Shoulda' used Teflon paste.
> 
> Months later we got a strange pattern on the linoleum floor.  Water had gotten between the linoleum and the subfloor and gone several feet.
> 
> ...



And you have canceled the fire stopping.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 9, 2018)

nealtw said:


> And you have canceled the fire stopping.


To a small extent, yes.  And for the holes without hardware cloth, mice will be coming in.
Note to self:  staple h/w cloth.

For that 900 SF (130,000 sq. inches) floor, maybe 6 sq. inches out of the 130 thousand.  And this is above whatever the code-approved cutouts for the ducts & water pipes are doing.  Figure at least 1 sq. inch for each.

It's a tradeoff.  
New floor every time your sink/dishwasher leaks or
 marginally increasing the chances of a house fire spreading from a basement with few sources of ignition.

Do the numbers, Neal.  
You'd be surprised at how many opponents get deflated when confronted with facts.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 9, 2018)

Wuzzat? said:


> Apparently it's common knowledge among some in the flooring crowd.  Those holes would have saved me a bunch of bucks.



I have  been a pro flooring installer since 1973. I have never seen it done.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 9, 2018)

Rusty said:


> I have  been a pro flooring installer since 1973. I have never seen it done.


Our first two flooring jobs did not include drilling holes.  

Do you recommend it?

I should mention that there is an incentive to not do this, or even offer the option, and thereby increase the chances of the HO needing a new floor.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 9, 2018)

I would not do it personally, but if the HO wants to do it, any problem is on them. My insurance would not cover problems from me drilling holes in a floor.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 9, 2018)

My contractor's insurance would probably have covered it but I never made a claim.

At this point the hole idea seems to be in limbo.


----------

